# engine whistling sound on COOOLD start



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

Here we are in the northeast, with our first real cold day (temp showed as 5 degrees on start of the car) of the year.
Get in the car, start her up, and get on my way to work. As I was accelerating up the hill at the end of my street, engine made a distinct whistling sound right around 2400 rpm. I tried keeping it below there until the car had warmed up a bit, and once it did there was no more whistle.
This was the first time my car has made this sound. No obvious lack of power, just the sound.
Is this just the way the car is when very, very painfully cold, or am I looking at something like a new set of K03s?
Oh yeah, can't have a thread about cars whistling without


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (2point7SixSpeed)*

I find my 2.7T quiets down quite a bit after she's warmed up. Prior to that, the turbo sounds are more pronounced. 
If your turbos have gone, they'd whistle at any RPM (more as you go up) above the boost point and even when warm.


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

It was only in a very small RPM band (2400-2600ish, 2750ish), and definitely went away as she got warm.
I guess I just need to get used to the little quirks that come along with owning a turbo car


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (2point7SixSpeed)*

You'll know it's something to be concerned about when...
http://video.google.com/videop...94210


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (2point7SixSpeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point7SixSpeed* »_...whistling...

I found that I could hear my turbos "more" after I put my drop in air filter in.
Not sure if you have a stock air filter or not, just figured I would mention it.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_
I found that I could hear my turbos "more" after I put my drop in air filter in.
Not sure if you have a stock air filter or not, just figured I would mention it.
Cheers
Massboykie


She's stock.
She did it again this morning, but not to the same extent (wasn't quite as cold here in eastern CT as yesterday). And again, she warmed on up and the sound went away. Guess thats just the way she is.
Thanks for all your input and help on this, I appreciate it.







for you guys!


----------



## jaydw11 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (2point7SixSpeed)*

possibly the aux air pump?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (2point7SixSpeed)*

My S4 2.7T does it too.
On cold start before engine oil temp starts coming up, light throttle, RPMs passing up or down thru 1800 - 2400 RPM range, faint but noticable spool up / down whistle heard out of one turbo. Once engine is warmed up, not noticable to the untrained ear.
I also note that this sound started this previous Fall, definitely was not there at any time prior. The whistle is especially noticable in colder weather. I interpret it as a sign that a turbo is starting to develop shaft play and plans are in progress...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (jaydw11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaydw11* »_possibly the aux air pump?

Is she Automatic or Standard? I do not believe the 6 speed has the Aux air pump.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (Massboykie)*

Our 2003 A6 2.7t does the same. I have been told by a mechanic that it is the air pump getting ready to fail. Another individual told me it is just the air pump and the air intake needing to be cleaned. I have done neither yet. The noise stops everymorning at almost exactly the same time and distance traveled.


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (Razlaw)*

Here is an interesting twist on the cold start noise. Took the car into small neighborhood gas station/garage to have the head gaskets replaced. The noise has now completely disappeared.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (Razlaw)*

Head Gaskets... as in pull the valve covers and heads off the 2.7T engine block ? That's a ton of work and needs some specific parts, like new head bolts as they are "use once", etc.
Or did they replace just the Valve Cover Gaskets ?
Apparently a valve cover gasket leak creates a small boost leak as the valve train area does get pressurized, possible whistle culprit until engine warmed up ?
I'm still 99% sure mine is cold turbo shaft play whistle but I'm open to other ideas.


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (GLS-S4)*

Sorry meant to say valve cover gaskets. It was only a $300 repair.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (Razlaw)*

Nice!
That seems to confirm the valve cover "boost leak" concept.


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: engine whistling sound on COOOLD start (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Nice!
That seems to confirm the valve cover "boost leak" concept.


I just had my valve cover gaskets replaced not three months ago during the routine service visit.
Its things like this that make me very happy Ive got another 3 years or so under warrantee


----------

